# looking at trying Koch Chemie but need advise please



## Blackwatch (Jul 29, 2015)

Im looking at trying the Koch Chemie range as I have a new job ( I will make a post about it in general chat this evening ). However for the interim period I have to purchase my own supplies so as I need some new CarPro pads and LC CCS pads I can't afford the full Koch Chemie sample kit at almost £40.

I will mainly be working on German paints ie Porsche, Audi and AMG so I was looking at the H8 02 compound then grabbing the P2 02. Most of the cars I will be doing will be kept in the showroom once sorted, any that go outside I will probs layer with wax ( not sure which one yet ). 

I also have the CarPro Essence to use in conjunction with the Koch Chemie as I am wanting to achieve as close to perfection as possible so what would folk recommend to go with the H8 02?

Also could someone recommend a decent QD so once a week I can just whip round all the prepped cars and bring them back up. I have used PB QD+ and AD Berry blast diluted 5:1 om the past but looking for something that will bring that little extra.


----------



## Barbel330 (May 3, 2016)

H8 02 is the best compound I've ever used, absolutely fantastic stuff, much nicer than the equivalent Scholl or Menzerna products for me. I tend to use it with an orange CG hex-logic pad. Then I use the P2 02 on a white CG hex pad. Most of my work is on Mercedes-Benz paint so fairly hard.


----------



## Kam09 (Apr 11, 2014)

Barbel330 said:


> H8 02 is the best compound I've ever used, absolutely fantastic stuff, much nicer than the equivalent Scholl or Menzerna products for me. I tend to use it with an orange CG hex-logic pad. Then I use the P2 02 on a white CG hex pad. Most of my work is on Mercedes-Benz paint so fairly hard.


Which machine do you use?


----------



## Blackwatch (Jul 29, 2015)

Barbel330 said:


> H8 02 is the best compound I've ever used, absolutely fantastic stuff, much nicer than the equivalent Scholl or Menzerna products for me. I tend to use it with an orange CG hex-logic pad. Then I use the P2 02 on a white CG hex pad. Most of my work is on Mercedes-Benz paint so fairly hard.


Sold to the man with a dog as his avatar . Ive never really got on with the Hex pads as they dont seem to have much give in them. Will they work on the LC CCS pads?


----------



## Barbel330 (May 3, 2016)

I use numerous different machines but my go to for cutting is always a rotary as that's what I've been used to for the last 28 years. The H8 02 obviously cuts a little more when used on a rotary but I like to keep the speed fairly low and work a compound, this stuff gives you plenty of working time without dusting.

I've never tried LC pads but I'm sure they'll be equally as good.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Jon, the only way you are going to find out is just try them and see mate, as I have said mate KochChemie polish is a great polish and will work with any pad.
I've use them with L/C HT, Quantum hex pads, Rupes, MF cutting pads.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

How easy to wipe off residue?


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

sm81 said:


> How easy to wipe off residue?


I've never had a problem with removing any Polish residue :thumb:


----------



## Chubbz (Jul 20, 2016)

Blackwatch said:


> Im looking at trying the Koch Chemie range as I have a new job ( I will make a post about it in general chat this evening ). However for the interim period I have to purchase my own supplies so as I need some new CarPro pads and LC CCS pads I can't afford the full Koch Chemie sample kit at almost £40.
> 
> I will mainly be working on German paints ie Porsche, Audi and AMG so I was looking at the H8 02 compound then grabbing the P2 02. Most of the cars I will be doing will be kept in the showroom once sorted, any that go outside I will probs layer with wax ( not sure which one yet ).
> 
> ...


Bouncers Done & Dusted.....seems to be popular with great reviews!


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

chongo said:


> I've never had a problem with removing any Polish residue :thumb:


Of course not but How easy? Scholl is very oily an optimum very easy to wipe off etc...


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

If you want maximum bling as a finishing QD, Zaino z8 Grand Finale is up there. Expensive, but you really don't need a lot at all (one spray per panel)

Z6 QD gloss enhancer is good for dust removal and shine; again less is more. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

sm81 said:


> Of course not but How easy? Scholl is very oily an optimum very easy to wipe off etc...


The topic was about KochChemie polishes, and I was referring about KochChemie being an easy product to remove:thumb:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

FK425 is a excellent QD if your looking to get that extra bling, plus it's anti static so it attracts less dust, I use to use it for shows and indoor shows.


----------



## Blackwatch (Jul 29, 2015)

chongo said:


> FK425 is a excellent QD if your looking to get that extra bling, plus it's anti static so it attracts less dust, I use to use it for shows and indoor shows.


I Ordered a bottle of it yesterday from Elite along with the Koch, CarPro Pads and some LC pads


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

If you're going to use a wax on top and are not too bothered about the limited protection that P2.02 gives, then I'd suggest you try the Lack Blau from Slims. It's an absolute bargain for £17 for a 1 litre bottle and is an absolute joy to use. Easy to wipe off, finishes beautifully yet paired with a medium pad it can actually remove some have decent defects on the right paint. 
As far as I'm aware it's basically exactly the same polish as P2.02, only without the wax protection. 
You could also try the Lack Rosa as a true finishing polish. Has slightly less cut in my opinion than Lack Blau but again is lovely to work with. It's even cheaper at £12 for the litre, so basically the same price as the 250ml "new style" bottles.


----------



## Blackwatch (Jul 29, 2015)

Leebo310 said:


> If you're going to use a wax on top and are not too bothered about the limited protection that P2.02 gives, then I'd suggest you try the Lack Blau from Slims. It's an absolute bargain for £17 for a 1 litre bottle and is an absolute joy to use. Easy to wipe off, finishes beautifully yet paired with a medium pad it can actually remove some have decent defects on the right paint.
> As far as I'm aware it's basically exactly the same polish as P2.02, only without the wax protection.


I used the P2 02 on the Avant I was doing today. It only needed a little lift and not a full seeing to so not had chance to try the H8 02 yet. I have to say the P2 was a joy to work with. It worked really well and buffed off a dream.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

As you may have gathered by now the KC range is very good, if you have'nt already got some then stick F5 on your shopping list you'll most prob use it more than H8.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Ultra Detail said:


> As you may have gathered by now the KC range is very good, if you have'nt already got some then stick F5 on your shopping list you'll most prob use it more than H8.


What's the cut of H5 like? It's annoying that you can't buy it in the smaller 250ml bottles

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackwatch (Jul 29, 2015)

Ultra Detail said:


> As you may have gathered by now the KC range is very good, if you have'nt already got some then stick F5 on your shopping list you'll most prob use it more than H8.


Ill add it onto my list...next up is a new DA. I Could get the DAS6 Pro Plus and some F5 along with a few other new bits ie Wheel woolies etc or I Could wait save and get the Rupes MKII 15, then get the F5 etc.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

If your going to be polishing on a regular save up for a better machine, flex 3401, rupes15 or flex copy at least your hands will thank you for it in the long term, and not forgetting ear defenders.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Hereisphilly said:


> What's the cut of H5 like? It's annoying that you can't buy it in the smaller 250ml bottles
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


F5 is a middle of the road allrounder it cuts and finishes really well.


----------



## Blackwatch (Jul 29, 2015)

Flex Copy? is that not the DAS 6 Pro Plus?


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Blackwatch said:


> Flex Copy? is that not the DAS 6 Pro Plus?


No, the copy is the vertool force drive, have a look on cyc.


----------



## Blackwatch (Jul 29, 2015)

New thread time....things just got interesting but will need some advice


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

If you are going to step up to a better polisher, best not to buy a copy just get the original.
As said before, because now you will be using a polisher more often you want something like a Rupes or Flex VRG that has proven reliability and is also used by a lot of pro's.


----------



## Simonrev (Nov 26, 2012)

I love the Rupes Duetto I've just got ... and I can add the smaller Kamikaze backing plate to it when I've the cash


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Simonrev said:


> I love the Rupes Duetto I've just got ... and I can add the smaller Kamikaze backing plate to it when I've the cash


Am looking forward to getting mine very soon, then I will have the full arsenal :buffer:


----------



## Blackwatch (Jul 29, 2015)

Well this week I managed to try the H8 02 and P2 08. I used them on different cars to achieve different finishes.

The P2 was used to to remove some faint marks on paint work on a car where as the H8 I used on a full correction ( pics will follow soon ) and it is fantastic stuff. It has a great work time and buffs off an absolute treat. Also another thing I like is that there is not strong smell like some other compounds.

This is the level achieved with just H8 02, I will be finishing it off with Essence. None the less I am sold and my next order will be for the 1 litre bottles. If you haven't tried it yet ....do it now you will not regret it.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Blackwatch said:


> Well this week I managed to try the H8 02 and P2 08. I used them on different cars to achieve different finishes.
> 
> The P2 was used to to remove some faint marks on paint work on a car where as the H8 I used on a full correction ( pics will follow soon ) and it is fantastic stuff. It has a great work time and buffs off an absolute treat. Also another thing I like is that there is not strong smell like some other compounds.
> 
> This is the level achieved with just H8 02, I will be finishing it off with Essence. None the less I am sold and my next order will be for the 1 litre bottles. If you haven't tried it yet ....do it now you will not regret it.


I told it was a great compound to use:thumb: what pad in the end did you use with H8. Great 50/50


----------



## Blackwatch (Jul 29, 2015)

chongo said:


> I told it was a great compound to use:thumb: what pad in the end did you use with H8. Great 50/50


You did that sir 

On that I used an Orange Lake Country CCS pad  boy does it work like a dream. I thought Scholl was good but this blows it away.


----------



## Barbel330 (May 3, 2016)

Great stuff isn't it. 

When I first started using H8 I also experimented with Scholl and Menzerna's equivalents. I found the Scholl far too chalky and dry, the Menz was much better but the Koch was easily the winner. I've used nothing else since then


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Blackwatch said:


> You did that sir
> 
> On that I used an Orange Lake Country CCS pad  boy does it work like a dream. I thought Scholl was good but this blows it away.


Am looking forward to trying H8 on the L/C CCS pads and HT pads with my Flex 3401. Looking forward to seeing your post in the showroom soon:thumb:


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

chongo said:


> Am looking forward to trying H8 on the L/C CCS pads and HT pads with my Flex 3401. Looking forward to seeing your post in the showroom soon:thumb:


HT and 3401 is the combo I want to do, got my pads, just need a vehicle now!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Hereisphilly said:


> HT and 3401 is the combo I want to do, got my pads, just need a vehicle now!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Also got the Hybrid L/C, have you used these ones yet?


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

chongo said:


> Also got the Hybrid L/C, have you used these ones yet?


Not used those, it was a tossup between the hybrids and the Hydrotechs, and I went with the hydros as pb had a great deal on at the time

Plus I can get hydros in spot pads too which is a bonus, but I have heads awesome things about the hybrids

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Moravcik52 (Nov 8, 2016)

chongo said:


> Also got the Hybrid L/C, have you used these ones yet?


The Hybrid pads work well with the 3401.

Highly recommend them.


----------

